# Dead cat...Whitby



## fire-siamesekitty (Jun 8, 2010)

Just as I was coming from Whitby on the bike.... Before you turn left by Lady Cross on the right hand side of the road near the verge there is a black and white cat lying there. You don't normally see cats there it looks like it's been there probably a day or so.


----------



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

Have you put on facebook, maybe on the free or for sale Whitby site--,poor cat


----------



## fire-siamesekitty (Jun 8, 2010)

jaycee05 said:


> Have you put on facebook, maybe on the free or for sale Whitby site--,poor cat


I don't use facebook,,,,


----------



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

That's ok, I have put it on there as I live not too far away, wilol let you know if anyone claims it, I hope se poor cat, but some people just don't care,if the cat goes missing they don't always bother looking


----------

